# photos in the golden hour



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

nothing special


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Your new boy is looking so grown up already, I can't believe it..Where has the time gone?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I cant believe it either! I looked at pictures of him a few weeks ago at the lake and he still had all his baby molars! Now, he doesn't have any baby teeth left! It's like he turned into a grown dog overnight on me!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He is to die for. I am not going to lie him and your Chihuahua are my favorites!! Are you "doing" anything with him? LOL I see dogs like him and I think active--needs job..Any dog sports in his future?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe some low-key agility. I have big time restraints with my job right now, but I plan on getting some agility equipment built in my backyard soon. I will see how he does and go from there. He is a spring with an abundance of energy! He will mainly be my hiking/traveling dog though. Not sure if I will ever have the time to actually compete in anything. 
I am planning on training my chihuahua on agility too  she is so spunky.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Great photos!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Gosh those are so good! I can't wait to get a new camera one day.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I only ask cause I'm sure he gives you a run for your money!!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I only ask cause I'm sure he gives you a run for your money!!


that he does...and not only me, he does the same with the other dogs in the house! haha.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That's really a good looking bunch! Looks like they are happy and having so much fun!


----------

